# Rear USB ports  just not working..

## gentoo_panic

Hello,

as the title already says I'm having USB issues....

Let me describe the situation:

My Hardware:

Gigaby GA-A75-UD4H Motherboard

AMD A8-3850 APU (CPU whatever...)

I'm not sure if it is a hardware/BIOS issue because when I use the rear USB ports

my Keyboard doesn't work at bootup (i have enabled USB Legacy support in the BIOS and enabled everything related to USB...)

I have a dual boot configuration with Windows 7 (where my Mouse and Keyboard work fine with the rear USB ports...)

The problem I am having is, that the rear USB ports don't seem to be working at all!

The ports on the frontpanel do work!

I'm using the propertiary ati driver (as it seems to be the best at this time), but that should not interfer

with the USB Host Controllers at all.

My Gentoo installation is a fresh one with the desktop/gnome profile selected and a genkernel!

So hotplugging is enabled and also working for the USB front panel.

When i plug something in on the rear, and run dmes | tail nothing shows up...

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1705

00:01.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9640

00:01.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device 1714

00:10.0 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7812 (rev 03)

00:10.1 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7812 (rev 03)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7800 (rev 40)

00:12.0 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7807 (rev 11)

00:12.2 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7808 (rev 11)

00:13.0 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7807 (rev 11)

00:13.2 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7808 (rev 11)

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780b (rev 13)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780c

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780d (rev 01)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780e (rev 11)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 780f (rev 40)

00:14.5 USB Controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 7809 (rev 11)

00:15.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 43a0

00:15.1 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 43a1

00:15.2 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 43a2

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1700 (rev 43)

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1701

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1702

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1703

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1704

00:18.5 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1718

00:18.6 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1716

00:18.7 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Device 1719

01:06.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5008 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

01:0e.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)

03:00.0 USB Controller: Device 1b6f:7023 (rev 01)

04:00.0 USB Controller: Device 1b6f:7023 (rev 01)

```

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```

T:  Bus=05 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12   MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:14.5

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12   MxCh= 5

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:13.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12   MxCh= 5

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0001 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ohci_hcd

S:  Product=OHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:12.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480  MxCh= 5

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:13.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=480  MxCh= 5

B:  Alloc=  0/800 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=1d6b ProdID=0002 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.39-gentoo-r3 ehci_hcd

S:  Product=EHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:12.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   4 Ivl=256ms

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

aes_x86_64              6888  1 

aes_generic            25912  1 aes_x86_64

snd_hda_codec_realtek   263500  1 

arc4                    1064  2 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     18268  1 

ecb                     1368  2 

snd_hda_intel          17348  0 

fglrx                2535528  38 

snd_hda_codec          46320  3 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel

ath9k                  62316  0 

i2c_piix4               7464  0 

i2c_core               12792  1 i2c_piix4

mac80211              129824  1 ath9k

ath9k_common            1336  1 ath9k

snd_hwdep               4208  1 snd_hda_codec

ath9k_hw              256784  2 ath9k,ath9k_common

ath                    12072  2 ath9k,ath9k_hw

rtc_cmos                6396  0 

snd_pcm                46272  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

rtc_core               12196  1 rtc_cmos

snd_timer              13240  1 snd_pcm

cfg80211              109320  3 ath9k,mac80211,ath

snd                    39080  7 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

rfkill                  7104  1 cfg80211

snd_page_alloc          5288  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

processor              20320  0 

rtc_lib                 1656  1 rtc_core

thermal_sys             9876  1 processor

pcspkr                  1384  0 

button                  3600  1 fglrx

libiscsi               26744  0 

scsi_transport_iscsi    20128  1 libiscsi

tg3                   103500  0 

libphy                 11992  1 tg3

e1000                  77576  0 

fuse                   47448  1 

nfs                   113736  0 

lockd                  52036  1 nfs

sunrpc                136536  3 nfs,lockd

jfs                   131184  0 

raid10                 16376  0 

raid456                40568  0 

async_raid6_recov       1096  1 raid456

async_memcpy            1064  1 raid456

async_pq                2784  1 raid456

async_xor               1996  2 raid456,async_pq

xor                     3848  1 async_xor

async_tx                1384  5 raid456,async_raid6_recov,async_memcpy,async_pq,async_xor

raid6_pq               76584  2 async_raid6_recov,async_pq

raid1                  15880  0 

raid0                   6460  0 

dm_snapshot            20684  0 

dm_crypt               11392  0 

dm_mirror              10432  0 

dm_region_hash          5288  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6300  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 45680  4 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           552  0 

hid_sunplus             1160  0 

hid_sony                1880  0 

hid_samsung             2520  0 

hid_pl                  1128  0 

hid_petalynx            1640  0 

hid_monterey            1240  0 

hid_microsoft           2332  0 

hid_logitech            6088  0 

hid_gyration            1768  0 

hid_ezkey               1096  0 

hid_cypress             1512  0 

hid_chicony             1512  0 

hid_cherry              1224  0 

hid_belkin              1384  0 

hid_apple               4168  0 

hid_a4tech              1592  0 

sl811_hcd               7880  0 

usbhid                 19176  0 

ohci_hcd               17180  0 

ssb                    27400  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               16560  0 

usb_storage            37248  0 

ehci_hcd               28220  0 

usbcore               102028  8 hid_sony,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                60828  0 

libsas                 39520  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  359972  0 

qla2xxx               267824  0 

megaraid_sas           56772  0 

megaraid_mbox          22424  0 

megaraid_mm             6040  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               34020  0 

aacraid                59824  0 

sx8                    10312  0 

DAC960                 59648  0 

cciss                  36120  0 

3w_9xxx                27668  0 

3w_xxxx                19552  0 

mptsas                 30072  0 

scsi_transport_sas     16744  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                   9456  0 

scsi_transport_fc      30236  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                7040  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                  9768  0 

mptscsih               14344  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                51244  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                23152  0 

dc395x                 25908  0 

qla1280                18032  0 

imm                     7924  0 

parport                22144  1 imm

dmx3191d                8424  0 

sym53c8xx              58816  0 

gdth                   71656  0 

advansys               49488  0 

initio                 14408  0 

BusLogic               18208  0 

arcmsr                 20992  0 

aic7xxx                96844  0 

aic79xx               101964  0 

scsi_transport_spi     13928  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     19072  0 

pdc_adma                4716  0 

sata_inic162x           5724  0 

sata_mv                21148  0 

ata_piix               20208  0 

ahci                   19216  3 

libahci                14452  1 ahci

sata_qstor              4492  0 

sata_vsc                3484  0 

sata_uli                2652  0 

sata_sis                3324  0 

sata_sx4                7116  0 

sata_nv                16676  0 

sata_via                7116  0 

sata_svw                3548  0 

sata_sil24              9616  0 

sata_sil                6544  0 

sata_promise            8524  0 

pata_sl82c105           2856  0 

pata_cs5530             3768  0 

pata_cs5520             3304  0 

pata_via                7040  0 

pata_jmicron            2072  0 

pata_marvell            2424  0 

pata_sis                9020  1 sata_sis

pata_netcell            1900  0 

pata_sc1200             2520  0 

pata_pdc202xx_old       3656  0 

pata_triflex            2556  0 

pata_atiixp             3084  0 

pata_opti               2380  0 

pata_amd                8892  0 

pata_ali                8232  0 

pata_it8213             2940  0 

pata_pcmcia             9240  0 

pcmcia                 25392  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core             8528  1 pcmcia

pata_ns87415            2604  0 

pata_ns87410            2376  0 

pata_serverworks        4600  0 

pata_platform           2872  0 

pata_artop              4124  0 

pata_it821x             7292  0 

pata_optidma            3872  0 

pata_hpt3x2n            4744  0 

pata_hpt3x3             2652  0 

pata_hpt37x             9816  0 

pata_hpt366             4392  0 

pata_cmd64x             5320  0 

pata_efar               3072  0 

pata_rz1000             2364  0 

pata_sil680             4012  0 

pata_radisys            2524  0 

pata_pdc2027x           5372  0 

pata_mpiix              2492  0 

libata                129720  53 libsas,pdc_adma,sata_inic162x,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,libahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,

sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise,pata_sl82c105,pata_cs5530,pata_cs5520,pata_via,pata_jmicron,pata_marvell,pata_sis,pata_netcell,pata_sc1200,pata_pdc202xx_old,

pata_triflex,pata_atiixp,pata_opti,pata_amd,pata_ali,pata_it8213,pata_pcmcia,pata_ns87415,pata_ns87410,pata_serverworks,pata_platform,pata_artop,pata_it821x,

pata_optidma,pata_hpt3x2n,pata_hpt3x3,pata_hpt37x,pata_hpt366,pata_cmd64x,pata_efar,pata_rz1000,pata_sil680,pata_radisys,pata_pdc2027x,pata_mpiix

```

make.conf

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="-kde -qt4 

   X dbus gtk gnome mmx sse sse2"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

```

Hope anyone can help...

*** EDIT ***

what i forgot to say is, that when windows is booting

the rear usb ports are also dead. so it seems to be a driver/kernel module issue

and not anthing bios/hardware related.

but as i see it i have the proper kernel modules loaded.

----------

## gentoo_panic

oh and i almost forgot to say...

as far as i know the rear ports are all USB 3.0 while

the front ones are USB 2.0

that could also be related to the issue

----------

## gentoo_panic

well, as it seems i just forgot to compile the

xhci module. i'm right now compiling the modules

and i think it should just work from now on...

sorry for the inconvenience..

if i don't write anything else here you can consider this as solved....

----------

## gerard27

I don't think a keyboard will work on USB3.

I have a Gigabyte GA-790XT MB but I have 4 USB2 and 2 USB3 sockets on the rear.

I disabled USB3 in the bios and left it open in the kernel config.

This is because I have an Epson printer that is very finicky but that's another story.

I have a trackball mouse in one of the rear USB2 sockets no probs.

Consult the manual that came with the MB.

Gerard.

----------

